# Cocktail of meds



## Guest (Oct 7, 2016)

*.*


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Aura. I guess it depends on your definition of help. I've been on celexa and klonopin for a year now, and I feel I have developed something of a tolerance/addiction to both. At the same time, they do help me sleep, eat, function and not panic or obsess. The only side-effects I've been struggling with are fatigue and lack of libido. But as far as the world feeling unreal and my cognitive symptoms, no change.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was on 40mg of Lexapro but reduced it to 35mg/day. It is the best SSRI I have tried yet by far, and I have been on several over the years. (paxil, effexor etc). Klonopin is a slow acting benzo but I used to take it as needed. Psychs around here are reluctant to prescribe Xanax. I think it unusual that you are prescribed both klonopin and Xanax. I have taken the 200 mg Seroquel also. I didn't particularly care for it, but it did help with some severe symptoms I was having at the time. I was able to reduce it to 75mg/night for insomnia and then discontinue it. Since I had ECT in 2014, I only take the Lexapro. Life is good!


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lexapro is helping me alot im on 20mg


----------



## pedrii (Mar 14, 2013)

i used to take xanax, i really liked it, provided instant relief from anxiety.only it was kind of addicting ...but it was easy for me to taper off...i have been of it for around 3 years now. and lexapro really helps aswell, it helped me lose wait and just made me alot more clamer and liss depressed and more sociable


----------

